# Foreigners joining the ANA?



## blacktriangle (8 Sep 2008)

Hey, 

I was talking with a good friend of mine who was thinking of enlisting in the CF, but he has some afghan heritage (father) so I jokingly brought up the idea of joining the afghan army. He actually wants to know if this is possible, as although he was born here, he still feels strongly for his background and the people there. He wants to try and make a difference and is worried we might pull out before he can go over. Can anyone shed light on this? I don't think Canadians try to join the ANA everyday so I felt if anyone knows, they would be here.  ???

Thanks


----------



## Towards_the_gap (8 Sep 2008)

If he has afghan citizenship then it shouldn't be a problem. Even if not I'm sure they're not really picky.


----------



## dangerboy (8 Sep 2008)

My advice is to contact the Afghanistan embassy, they would be able to help you best.

Embassy of Afghanistan
240 Argyle Ave.
Ottawa, Ontario K2P 1B9

Phone: (613) 563-4223 / 65 Fax: (613) 563-4962
email: contact@afghanemb-canada.net
website: www.Afghanemb-canada.net


----------



## geo (8 Sep 2008)

... Should point out that the ANA is a lot more "rough around the edges" than most western world military currently in Afghanistan.  If your friend is "westernized" he might no longer be "compatible" with his fellow countrymen.


----------



## GAP (8 Sep 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> ... Should point out that the ANA is a lot more "rough around the edges" than most western world military currently in Afghanistan.  If your friend is "westernized" he might no longer be "compatible" with his fellow countrymen.



and....he had better be doing it out of love for his country and have some $$ in the bank....I don't think the pay is anything like the CF rates....


----------



## Trooper Hale (8 Sep 2008)

GAP said:
			
		

> and....he had better be doing it out of love for his country and have some $$ in the bank....I don't think the pay is anything like the CF rates....


Lets be brutally honest, the pay for the ANA is nonexistent, the food is your own and i hear their Army medical and dental leave's a lot to be desired.
If your friend wants to join the ANA, i'd strongly counsel him not too, either that or call the men in white coats. Get him into the CF, then he can go over there, earn a smash of cash and work with people of the same lifestyle as him. His Afghan heritage would also be massively appreciated in the CF I'm sure


----------



## George Wallace (8 Sep 2008)

Haleyest of Hales! said:
			
		

> Lets be brutally honest, the pay for the ANA is nonexistent, the food is your own and i hear their Army medical and dental leave's a lot to be desired.
> If your friend wants to join the ANA, i'd strongly counsel him not too, either that or call the men in white coats. Get him into the CF, then he can go over there, earn a smash of cash and work with people of the same lifestyle as him. His Afghan heritage would also be massively appreciated in the CF I'm sure



Quite bluntly, that is about it.

It would be kind of kool if a large number of Afghan Ex-pats decided to join the CF and become professional soldiers, and then return to Afghanistan as a formed body to become the nucleus of the new ANA.............but that is something that is only thought about and written by Fiction writers.  It is totally unfeasible, due to time constraints and willingness of both the Governments and personnel to do such a thing, as well as numerous other political and social reasons.


----------



## blacktriangle (8 Sep 2008)

Thanks and passed on. I told him he should go reserves and maybe try CIMIC down the line so I guess we'll see.


----------



## Gager (29 Sep 2008)

Hmmm if he truly entertained the idea of joining the ANA, he'd be better off in the OMLT not CIMIC.


----------



## Pieman (29 Sep 2008)

> Lets be brutally honest, the pay for the ANA is nonexistent, the food is your own and i hear their Army medical and dental leave's a lot to be desired.


Not to mention the manner in which they discipline their troops is *very* 'old school'. I am pretty sure your friend would not like that at all.


----------



## geo (30 Sep 2008)

ANA pay scales would be somewhat weaker than what is currently offered to Canadian / ISAF soldiers


----------

